# Time Change



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if/how the time change might affect the little ones? I know it's just an hour but I know that can throw us humans off so I just want to be prepared and not freak out.
Thanks


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't know - but I did notice tonight when I turned out the light in their room, it didn't make much difference. I mean, it was still pretty light in there. I've decided to get them a little later tonight & try & make the transition a bit more gradual. We'll see.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd be curious to see too. I got Herc out at 6:30 for his medicine and it was like the middle of the afternoon in the bedroom!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

It totally affected us! We've always thought that Prick-zilla was very ladylike because she has NEVER pooped or peed on us or in our sight.

Tonight when we brought her down for tummy time, she was running around like a lunatic. It was hysterical! We thought she was just really feeling great after a long sick...

My daughter had her in her lap...we saw the tail come out...she lifted her leg like a male dog...and SHOT PEE across my kid. :shock: :lol: 

Then she proceeded to poop all over her while my daughter tried not to scream and scare her. 

My other kid and I have never laughed so hard in our lived. Welcome to mommy-hood!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

abrowndog said:


> My daughter had her in her lap...we saw the tail come out...she lifted her leg like a male dog...and SHOT PEE across my kid. :shock: :lol:
> Then she proceeded to poop all over her while my daughter tried not to scream and scare her.
> My other kid and I have never laughed so hard in our lived. Welcome to mommy-hood!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Did your daughter have a Prissy Fit!??
I SO would have paid good money to see that. 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

The only thing we could say after was, "Prissy peed YOUR pants! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!". SNOOOORT!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't say that I've noticed too much difference with my guys, both at this current time change and even last fall. It didn't even really occur to me when I was cleaning their cage and such that it was an hour earlier than usual. Turned the lights off like usual and they just did their usual early evening routine.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I turned the lights off 30 minutes earlier than usual so he'd have at least some easing into the time change, but then figured the little bugger can't tell time anyways. He just gets up shortly after it gets dark and goes to bed when ever he pleases. :lol: He seemed pretty unphased by the change.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

that Prick-zilla story...PRICELESS...i guess she is worthy of the "-Zilla" moniker.

as to time change...none of mine have been affected much & they have been cross-country.
& Henry has been trans-Atlantic. he shifted his schedule a little -by maybe 2 hours- when he first got stateside but that was mainly his daytime portion of things.

it certainly affects me though. HARRUMPH! :evil: :lol:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

PJM said:


> abrowndog said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter had her in her lap...we saw the tail come out...she lifted her leg like a male dog...and SHOT PEE across my kid. :shock: :lol:
> ...


She had a total Prissy-fit. She is almost 13 after all, and they were her favorite PJs.

Paybacks, you know? I can't even begin to count how many times that kid peed and pooped on ME as an infant.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

The only thing that changed about Holly is that there was poop and food all over her cage.(It looked like she had a party!) 
Love the Prissy story! :lol: Hedgies! :roll:


----------

